

By Using Language Rooted in Andes, Internet Show’s Hosts Hope to Save It - vvviolet
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/16/nyregion/on-internet-radio-preserving-a-language-rooted-in-the-andes.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
Yardlink
Is there actually any evidence that keeping a language alive does any good to
anyone? I know people say "it gives us different ways of thinking" and
"expressing different concepts" but I've yet to see an example of where that
actually matters beyond the emotion of the people who feel it's important.

~~~
Xenmen
Preserving dying languages is not unlike basic archaeology, preserving our
past so that future generations can understand it, in a way that isn't
superficial.

The way you put it, "the emotion of the people who feel it's important", is
more sufficient justification, unless you propose it's better to sacrifice any
human experience or paradigm that doesn't fill someone's coffers.

